# What breed is this small goat?



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd guess Nigerian Dwarf cross


----------



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

And these goats?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

The same


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Might be some silky fainting goat in the almost all white goat in the second pic.


----------



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sylvie said:


> The same


Are nigerian dwarf goat?


----------



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Nigerian Dwarf Goats/Nigerian Dwarf Mixes


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Most of them are Fainters...


----------



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

And this goat?


----------



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

This goat resemble or is a nigerian dwarf?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Another Fainter, meat type instead of pet type...


----------



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

What breed are this goat?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

....Can I ask why you're asking?


----------



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

Because I love goats


----------

